# Youth Hunt Information



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just a reminder to get the kids signed up for a mentored hunt.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1455-guided-waterfowl-hunt-for-youth.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

by the way that pic was taken in my boat.8) i took that kid out. what a great day that was.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Finally it's nice to see that 17 year olds are included as youths for waterfowl and small game. It was crazy before how the definition of "Youth" was determined by the different hunts.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

agree. That give my nephew a couple more years of the youth hunt. where do you find that and do they still have to get the duck stamp ?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> agree. That give my nephew a couple more years of the youth hunt. where do you find that and do they still have to get the duck stamp ?


 It's on the link I posted in the first thread. Also, it's in the Upland Guide Book. If they are 16 years of age they need a duck stamp.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> It's on the link I posted in the first thread. Also, it's in the Upland Guide Book. If they are 16 years of age they need a duck stamp.


That what I though ant that the feds law right ?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I have a few questions for you wonderful great guys that take these lucky kids out. Obviously growing up in Louisiana I hunted out of a boat all my life. Unfortunately out here I don't have a boat so I've been relegated to taking the son and grandson out on the dikes and I'm the designated retriever....ugh. 

My grandson is 12 and basically last year was his first year for shooting and he managed to bag several ducks pass shooting off the dikes.

If he was to get one of these hunts 1) would he need waders? 2) could both my son and I accompany him and watch him hunt? 3)can you put in for a particular area to hunt, we live in Draper and would prefer to be somewhat closer than Box Elder county.

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> My grandson is 12 and basically last year was his first year for shooting and he managed to bag several ducks pass shooting off the dikes.
> 
> If he was to get one of these hunts 1) would he need waders? 2) could both my son and I accompany him and watch him hunt? 3)can you put in for a particular area to hunt, we live in Draper and would prefer to be somewhat closer than Box Elder county.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses.


 Waders would be helpful if he wants the full experience of setting up decoys and retrieving ducks. All of the mentors I know have waders and are more than happy to help kids with retrieves. (a lot of these guys have dogs too) 
I wouldn't think it would be a problem for both of you to accompany your grandson. I suppose it would depend on how many other youths and guardians are scheduled in the boat.
The guided youth hunts will take place on several WMA's. I looked at the application but didn't see where it specified an area. I'm not sure when or how they assign the guides to the youth hunters.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I have a few questions for you wonderful great guys that take these lucky kids out. Obviously growing up in Louisiana I hunted out of a boat all my life. Unfortunately out here I don't have a boat so I've been relegated to taking the son and grandson out on the dikes and I'm the designated retriever....ugh.
> 
> My grandson is 12 and basically last year was his first year for shooting and he managed to bag several ducks pass shooting off the dikes.
> 
> ...


how it works is they call you guys and give you the mentor number. You call him or her and then you guys set the plan. most of them already have plans set. for the place your hunting there are mentors from north all teh way down south. Some of them dont mind if he dont have waders but other would like him to have them.For bring another person that depends on the mentor person as well. good luck to your son. I have done it a couple times and i still try doing the mentor part also getting my buddy kids out and my nephew. it fun


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up dk....I put him in the draw so hopefully we will know soon. I am probably as excited for him as he is... you know grandpa's....


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I talked with Chuck over the weekend and this program is in serious need of mentors. I think they have over 75 kids signed up and about 5 mentors as of Saturday. This is a great program and if you are not taking kids out on the youth hunt, this is a great way to meet new people and introduce new kids to the sport we love.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> I talked with Chuck over the weekend and this program is in serious need of mentors. I think they have over 75 kids signed up and about 5 mentors as of Saturday. This is a great program and if you are not taking kids out on the youth hunt, this is a great way to meet new people and introduce new kids to the sport we love."
> 
> Jeff, I just made some phone calls to some of the guys and explained this program needs help. They are on board and will call Chuck to get on the mentor list.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Thanks for the heads up dk....I put him in the draw so hopefully we will know soon. I am probably as excited for him as he is... you know grandpa's....


your welcome and if you got any more question let me know.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Jeff Bringhurst said:
> 
> 
> > I talked with Chuck over the weekend and this program is in serious need of mentors. I think they have over 75 kids signed up and about 5 mentors as of Saturday. This is a great program and if you are not taking kids out on the youth hunt, this is a great way to meet new people and introduce new kids to the sport we love."
> ...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

hey Jeff that first pic I remember doing the scouting for that hunt with my busted up ankle. lol im still glad that hunt worked out for you guys.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone know when the drawing is?


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

I was going to take a guy from works kid out this year, and mentioned this mentor hunt to him. He put in and just found out his son was picked for a hunt. He said Troy contacted him to start setting things up. Wish I could be there to help him out, but i'm sure Troy is more than capable. 

I'm glad his son now gets to go out on this type of a hunt since he should be able to get the full experience. I don't have a boat or place to hunt geese, so I would have been limited on the experience. 

If you find you need additional mentor help, let me know. I can be there to lend a hand. 

Additional I just want to thank all those who do mentor. This is a great way to show these kids what this is all about. But I think we need to keep in mind that the youth aren't the only ones we can mentor. There are adults out there who would love to learn what we do, but need someone to help them out. Maybe we could put together some type of "first timer" mentors hunts also.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Troy called my house last night too! My 14 year old will be lucky enough to go out this year with these fine hunters. We have never hunted waterfowl so it will be a learning experience for sure. 
Jeff, you say they have 75 kids signed up. How does that work? It says it's a drawing, but curious why they would draw so many when they have so few mentors signed up. My 14 and 16 year old boys both put in and the 14 yo got drawn. We're pretty excited!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

HunterDavid said:


> Jeff, you say they have 75 kids signed up. How does that work? It says it's a drawing, but curious why they would draw so many when they have so few mentors signed up. My 14 and 16 year old boys both put in and the 14 yo got drawn. We're pretty excited!


Anyone can signup online, unfortunately more kids are signing up for this event then there are mentors. I was told over the weekend that 200 kids signed up for the mentored hunts. That is fantastic! If there were 200 mentors to take kids out, everyone would be able to go and there would not be a need for a draw.

If you are still interested in being a Mentor for the program, contact Chuck ASAP.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I believe they had the draw already as some folks have been contacted. I hope they do it again next year, maybe we'll have better luck. Congrats to all those picked, I know they're going to have an awesome time!


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Anyone can signup online, unfortunately more kids are signing up for this event then there are mentors. I was told over the weekend that 200 kids signed up for the mentored hunts. That is fantastic! If there were 200 mentors to take kids out, everyone would be able to go and there would not be a need for a draw.
> 
> If you are still interested in being a Mentor for the program, contact Chuck ASAP.


How do I get in contact with Chuck?? I could assist a group that is going out on a boat, i just don't have a boat myself.


----------

